# Khaki/Tan/Stone Summer Suit Shirt & Tie Combos



## MReeser (Feb 24, 2009)

With spring and summer approaching, I am sure many of us have warm weather weddings lined up. I currently own a Brooks Brothers poplin suit in the stone color and have worn these 2 ties before to applause. But I am looking for something new and was wondering if you would share pictures or your ideal tan/khaki/stone suit shirt and tie combo.










Ciao!


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Your suit is neutral- there is very little you would opt for that would not be acceptable. Do you want to be subtle or bold? For summer functions why not a pink shirt and a floral print cotton tie?
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## MReeser (Feb 24, 2009)

PW, thanks for the reply and agreed on the neutrality point. 

Rather than asking for what to wear, I was hoping to hear or see favorite combos of those who own similar colored suits. There is a ton of 'agreement' on classic combo looks (Agnelli, Montezemolo, etc) for navy and grey suits and so I was hoping for similar points in regards to the lighter colored suits!


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

oh... sooooo many options. Navy seems traditional as does red. Personally I love Phat Guido's use of brown and Aeglus's orange. Voxsartoria's lime green is interesting too and Blaze goes with a black shirt which is interesting... I would have done a dark chocolate brown just for something different (casual though).

Some Styleforum pics
_as always if someone wants a pic removed just say the word...

Brown
__
__
Green
__

__Navy
__

__























Red
_

_
__
__

__Brown
_

_
Orange

__
Pink

_
_

OTHER

_


----------



## MReeser (Feb 24, 2009)

Exactly Master-Classer. That is what I was after - fresh ideas on display. Thank you!


----------

